# Tutor Wanted



## jmthomas29 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am looking for someone experienced with cardiology coding to help me study for the CCC exam. Not sure how to work it out. I failed the first time and don't want to fail the second time. I live in Northeast NJ so if anyone is willing to help me I would appreciate it. Thanks, Janis


----------



## lillylourdes777 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Thomas,
sorry that u lost first attempt. Me too preparing for the same examination, please let me know your experience in that examination. One thing that i am aware that i have written my cpc examination couple of times. I got repeated questions form terminology, ICD, HCPCS. Even i told this logic to my friend, he too succeeded in the someway. Remind the past questions and we can expect many questions from that. If u can leave your number or email id, i can catch u live for further details. Seeking for your help.

thanks,
thomasreddi


----------

